# calibre troubleshooting



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I have some older classics (like Dorothy Sayer's Lord Peter Wimsey mysteries) that are in mobi/prc format and I just can't get all of them to display in the proper order. I've edited the metadata in calibre and from the edit page it looks like everything is perfect. But when I copy them to my kindle some of the books are showing the author's name in front of the title on the title line, and not showing anything on the author line. This is driving me nuts! I'd really like the series to be ordered correctly. Is there anything I can do to fix this Help!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish I could help, but I only know enough about Calibre to be a danger to myself.   That's one issue I haven't run across yet.  

Hopefully someone else will be along to help.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, Luv. This is my first time ever working with Calibre--you actually sold me on it by describing how you were able to get all the 'In Death' books to display in order. The older I get the harder it is to remember which book comes next in a series   I also have three 'In Death' titles that are stubbornly displaying out of order for no discernable reason. The rest are in perfect order and those three stick out like a sore thumb! I am compulsive about keeping my real bookshelves in order too--when I was ten yrs old I labeled all the bookcases in our house just like the library and charged everyone in the family overdue fines if they 'checked out' books for more than a week. I still am trying to live that down.

I have successfully changed the metadata on a bunch of books so that at least now things alphabetize properly when I sort by author.....there are just one or two instances (usually with books in mobi format) where it can be corrected in Calibre but flips right back to the way it was when transferred to the kindle.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I have some older classics (like Dorothy Sayer's Lord Peter Wimsey mysteries) that are in mobi/prc format and I just can't get all of them to display in the proper order. I've edited the metadata in calibre and from the edit page it looks like everything is perfect. But when I copy them to my kindle some of the books are showing the author's name in front of the title on the title line, and not showing anything on the author line. This is driving me nuts! I'd really like the series to be ordered correctly. Is there anything I can do to fix this Help!


I believe it has to do with the prc format. I changed all of mine to mobi format in Calibre and then when on the kindle the metadata shows up fine on my Kindle.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> I believe it has to do with the prc format. I changed all of mine to mobi format in Calibre and then when on the kindle the metadata shows up fine on my Kindle.


I checked and you're absolutely correct--the offending books are all in prc format. Is it difficult to change them to mobi in Calibre? What do I need to do? Thank you so much for this suggestion!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

for the In Death books, make sure the Author matches exactly in both fields. You may have an extra space you're not seeing (I often have both J.D. Robb and J. D. Robb and don't always catch it) Using the Bulk Edit feature really helps in this instance.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> for the In Death books, make sure the Author matches exactly in both fields. You may have an extra space you're not seeing (I often have both J.D. Robb and J. D. Robb and don't always catch it) Using the Bulk Edit feature really helps in this instance.


Luv, I am scattering virtual rose petals at your feet! Thou are Goddess!!! That is exactly what the problem was--there were some J.D.s and some J. D.s. Geez computers are picky. It is sorting perfectly now  This little project has taken me hours and for a while I thought I should have my head examined, but now it is worth every single minute I put into it! My OCD self is soooo happy.

Now if I could just figure out how to edit those prc files.....


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I did it! I did it! Pressed the magic button (mostly by accident) and converted the prc books to mobi format, which allowed me to correct the metadata: now my Lord Peter books are all displaying in order   I think this officially enables me to join Luv's elite club--I now know just enough about Calibre to be dangerous to myself. I think I need to quit while I'm ahead.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL! Glad you got it.

I discovered the My Books feature in Calibre last night. It will send a catalog of all your books (with book covers, summary, and all sorts of info) to your Kindle. 

Click on the little down arrow next to the convert button and select the "create catalog..." option and have it sent to your device. It's very cool! Now I have another way to browse my books (and I took the time to add in book summaries for books I haven't read yet)


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL! Glad you got it.
> 
> I discovered the My Books feature in Calibre last night. It will send a catalog of all your books (with book covers, summary, and all sorts of info) to your Kindle.
> 
> Click on the little down arrow next to the convert button and select the "create catalog..." option and have it sent to your device. It's very cool! Now I have another way to browse my books (and I took the time to add in book summaries for books I haven't read yet)


Oh noooo. Don't you dare get me started on another project of that magnitude, you technology seductress. Must...not...touch....that little arrow.....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually it wasn't that difficult...

Well, at least until I decided I need to add in the summaries that were missing and fix book covers, then it just became time consuming.....


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been adding in all the summaries and fixing book covers, too. It doesn't actually take all that long when I do the search and import it from online. Of course, if it doesn't download the cover I like, I search around for a version of the cover I prefer. I don't like covers that show the movie or TV shows characters instead of the original.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you make a "My Books" catalog with only some of the books?  I only want the books I haven't read included, or the ability to just do the ones since a certain date.


----------

